# ACT: Offshore options



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I would have loved to come along this weekend but i wont be able to make it unfortunately  Im hoping to head down to the coast the weekend after if i can.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Saturday I am out due to the ANSA AGM in Canberra but Sunday I am eager to join in. Will let you know closer to the date mate.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm keen for this one Red, at least for one of the days.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Red,

Not sure how practical an early morning start will be for me over this weekend....but will certainly be fishing during the days if anybody is about or has any plans for a fish.

My most likely spots are around Caseys/Corrigans, Snapper Island, and maybe down towards the breakwall and town depending on what takes my fancy. Will even consider a venture from Caseys the Ã³ther'' way towards Denhams and Surf Beach.

Anybody keen to join me give me a holler...

Bart70


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds very interesting Red. If I get an all clear am keen to try Depot again. Had a ball last time I was there.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Definitely heading down this weekend. What time were you planning on attacking depot, Red?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Red.....have a great fish. I will have to pull the pin - am still be out of commission for another week or so. :?


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Red, i will be around the coast this weekend but aiming more for moruya river mouth/tuross/clyde. If i change my mind i will let you know. cheers and good luck on the snaps


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Red what are the chances of swopping the two days. Either would do me but Since I have not caught a legal snapper yet I would like to target it first.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Good luck with the snapper Red, really wish i could come out tomorrow. Ill be looking forward to the report


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

No problem Leigh. I'll probably phone you early sunday morning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I wish I could make it, preparing to move sucks.

See how things pan out tomorrow and I'll ring you red if things look ok for me on sunday, but doubtful

:?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYg2XXgAADtfgAAQYO8AGDayFaA/79+gMAEgzBqniajJpqepk0ntU9NqQepso8jUIno1U/VPaSAGIGgAABKmSeinpGjyjTQAAA0HBKQlA8cIo768qdGRZsPsbk65/gy2zjYGujlGGr6nVh3l6pxpez050In6N8GxS0kdXOINH7n07SoWqomU2JXIJZbc2hMQcy/SaVAzUGWuKUCDpPzXVhgWynJkx03VMmIsK9zqwUeSLmZzSj4mRjI9CRlQPvZAQ4MrbsV4wvHN+3bl7iC9bVAO4oq2nA76RXczB5tI5Ae3Bs6F1sapOmt+MV1+SGi5Rpxky1vviDxBDTAzw4oCNZbWEqlgyi0xIM5Ps8LH7VujbQeYKkc+6RZSOWgIgiTWQsahy4HoyLRxiM8gRFR0gEZ4njZL7vNIaTNJCInUDW6uWglwQJKVRaFh/F3JFOFCQiDZdeA=


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Will post a report monday when I have some photos... all I'm saying is that dinner tonight was VERY nice.
> Red.


ooooh, gotta wait till monday!!!! :shock: i was in the area today and could see a few yakkers out there, thought it must have been you guys 8) 
Cant wait to read the report.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfhYd2sAACVfgAAQcCfGUhggEAo/7/+gMAC1gak9TRo0AA0MhoABU9NDUABoAAMg0Gp6RNNPSnpNqDRkGhoaYi0nEDsbCWLzg8A2fF+SPWkSYhQo49ipZEYkAsEAwnIlUxjEKSJG5cZvhCwTmAdyOYgumgHb4R7y6NORk29i6UHpnqpJI2i0EZYfniEH8qsY6HxRiGsFYZJHZTaC01GkOmRWFtR4MdDZzUXzD43NmuGaUyQwCWK7jQxNiiM3OS8U1CAAOhZqNyWqytTAUOKMj/F3JFOFCQ+Fh3aw


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> craig450 said:
> 
> 
> > i was in the area today and could see a few yakkers out there, thought it must have been you guys 8)
> ...


I would have loved to, but i was down there looking at houses, my wife and i are looking to buy down there before the end of the year so we have been looking around all day, went from Lake Conjola all the way down to Narooma today :shock: there was not even enough time for a few casts off the bank  ill be in for the next trip tho for sure!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Al: Give me a yell if you manage to slip away!
> 
> Red.


I doubt I'll get any fishing done at all between now and our departure 

The only chance I would get might be during the week for some reddies at LBG.


----------

